# Cleaning years of tobacco yellowing?



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Ill health has meant my grandad has gone for a short stay in care. I would like to take the chance to give a few rooms in his house a good scrub.

Ultimately I would like to do some painting, but I would still have to give everything a good clean first.

The kitchen is the worst as this is mainly where he would sit and have his cigars.

I've tried the usual supermarket multi purpose cleaners, Cilit bang type things, and while they get a lot of it off it can take many many hits to keep cutting through the layers.

Just wondered if anything had found a specific product that has a bit more bite and speed up the process, and preferably something that's not going to ruin the work tops / units / carpets if it drips.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Tried sugar soap? Buy the concentrate rather than ready to use, much cheaper and you can also make it a bit stronger if needs be.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

As above, sugar soap worked for me when I had to clean up some very yellow paintwork


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I bought a flat many years ago which had had fifty years' worth of smoking in it. It was completely stripped back to bare plaster and sanded floors etc but still reeked.

I used this stuff in varying dilutions to great effect:

https://mistralni.co.uk/products/tsp-trisodium-phosphate-anhydrous

HTH

Peter


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

wonder if g101 would shift it? scotch pad and hot water?


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> wonder if g101 would shift it? scotch pad and hot water?


did this with a minging range rover a few years ago, came up a treat.

Think that will be the cheapest way to go.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Sugar soap would be my first choice, just because it is what I was taught to use but if the yellowing is really thick and you are repainting anyway then an abrasive cleaner like Jif, Cif or even Vim, if you can still get it, works well and the surface can be overpainted once any residue is rinsed away.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Wrigit said:


> Think that will be the cheapest way to go.


Doubt it.

TSP - Trisodium Phosphate is around £10 for a 100g parcel of powder which will probably last a decade.

Peter


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Sugar soap or TSP. Cheap as chips.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sugar soap would be my first choice, cheap to buy a small bottle to try out


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

G101 no doubt. I tried a strong solution of sugar soap on walls that were orange and it removed some, but not all. Sprayed over G101 and it instantly starts running down. Wipe it over before it drips too much and will be gone.


----------



## sengh (Aug 13, 2008)

When painting look at using a stain blocker like zinsser bin/123


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

years ago (nearly 30 years - Yikes!!), i worked for a company that supplied juke boxes etc to pubs. we used used to use a ammonia based product, removed nicotine staining like it never existed, but got to be honest don't know if you can buy anything like it now.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

If painting try this stuff AMAZING

https://www.toolstation.com/shop/p5...uYk6lDPw7VWfS6ORPR7jdCiCv0bCHnThoC3aMQAvD_BwE


----------



## benjcarter (Nov 24, 2017)

Totally agree with sugar soap for the house. Recently did a car covered with nicotine though and found the steam cleaner (if you have one or can borrow one) removed it almost instantly. Use the jet nozzle and the nicotine just started flowing down the panels and into my microfibre. Really gross but satisfying at the same time. Might have to tread a little carefully with house paint and the steam cleaner but doubt you'd have too many problems if used carefully on gloss paint


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions.

Tsp sounds like handy stuff to have, will no doubt get some for future use.

I tried sugar soap as the Mrs had some, even tried a far stronger solution than reccomended but it barely made a dent in it.

I tried various household cleaners that were in the cupboards and found cillit bang power degreaser by far and away the best. A squirt on the wall and a wile with a sponge and they were running brown. Even in areas that looked quite clean having been worked on with various other products.

Not sure I'll be using it elsewhere, but in the kitchen which I assume was painted with kitchen and bathroom paint which can take a gentle scrubbing it's worked really well!

It's a pretty gross task, but very rewarding when you've done a section and can see the difference it's made.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Whatever you choose, we need some 50/50 pics!!!


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I've only taken a couple, but enough to show the difference it's making. It's a gentle build up over 30 years or so so probably not as bad as a 20 a day cigarette smoker. The place doesn't really smell either ( until it's wetted )

The house also has an 'always on' oil burning Rayburn, and an open fire.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I'll bet you are looking forward to doing the ceiling.
What a difference. It's the sort of thing I find very satisfying.


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

some britemax grimeout diluted should shift some of that!


----------

